# whining and back talking



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who has to deal with a dog who whines and back talks? It drives me crazy! :doh: How do I get him to stop? We went to obedience class last Wednesday and because he had to sit with me on the leash for an hour instead of playing with the other dogs he whined and when I would shoosh him or slightly yank on the the leash he would LOUDLY back talk (grumble). Everyone else thought it was funny but I was quite embarrassed.  He whines if I work past 5pm and don't take him on his walk right away, when he doesn't get dinner on time, basically when he doesn't get his way. I hate whiny kids and I definitely dont want a whiny dog! Help me nip this in the butt! He will be a year old next month and it seems like all of a sudden its started, he never used to do this (or at least not as much).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As soon as I read the title of your post I scrolled down to see if you had a ticker at the bottom.....WELCOME to puppy adolescence! : It sounds like you are on the right track. Most suggest to just double up on the training through this period. It is a phase and will pass in a couple of months. It is a very trying phase.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh gosh, my Chloe whinned eversince we got her home as a pup, she never did stop yet and she is over 1 year old.

Yes it drives me crazy but I really don't know what to do about it!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Duplicate!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer will tell ya if he is not interested in doing what you've asked sometimes. High-Pitched-Whine when he wants to go out. Every time I bring out the camera he starts Ruuu'ing! As Rob said, double the training! Good Luck...I remember wanting to strangle Tailer a few timed during this stage! I would bring him home some evenings and tell Hubby...You'd better take care of him for a while or I'm gonna Snap! Ahhh, but yes, you will make it through!


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I remember wanting to strangle Tailer a few timed during this stage! I would bring him home some evenings and tell Hubby...You'd better take care of him for a while or I'm gonna Snap!


That is too funny because just the other day I was working (I work from home) and I walked in the other room and stood by my husband and Charlie by my side and just stared at him. He goes what?  I said take him now before I do something bad! lol He really was on my last nerve. And I felt horrible because of it. I had walked him, played with him and gave him treats and he was still bugging the crap out of me and kept whining when I made him lay down and stay. 

Now I try and wear some headphones :doh:


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Suddenly remember you had to do something! Get up and leave the room (stepping over a gate or go behind a door). Return after about 20 seconds. I did this twice with one of mine...and if she starts thinking about making noise...she stops.

Carry around treats/kibbles and make it a goal to disperse them for good behavior throughout the day...when he IS being quiet and chewing his bone, etc.

Use kibble dispersing toys!

Take a frozen kong to pull out at class during down times. Either you're working with a super high rate of reinforcement and keeping him engaged, or he's able to be quietly chewing while you are attentive to the instructor.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting thread. 15 week Finn is a bit of a whiner, and I've wondered why. It's usually when he's been crazy playing and he's starting to get tired and it almost seems like he's a toddler that knows he needs a nap, but doesn't want to take one. He kind of wanders around whining and then heaves himself to the floor in disgust.

Also- all this snow and sub zero temps have put a serious dent in our outdoor time, and the walks are not happening, so I'm thinking some of the whining is an "I'm Bored".


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I, too, have a whiner on my hands especially if we are outside and I am making him sit while I talk to a person or near whatever made him afraid. I do feel sorry for him because I know that he is afraid but I'm not doing him any favors by giving in and letting him walk away. I usually tell him "be quiet" and he will (if even for a few seconds).
If we are inside and he starts up I go through a mental check list: fed, water available, walked, petting and loved, let out for potty? If yes, then its "be quiet and go lay down" or I encourage him to play with a toy and ignore him.
I can't tell you how hard it is to do this sometimes as I am a sucker for a whine and sad doggie eyes.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jules is 3 years old now and he STILL has his whiney days.

He will get me while I am on the computer and he will go stand in the. middle of the living room and do this whine/cry. Yup, even after 3 years, it still scares the heck out of me, thinking something is drastically wrong, and I get up and go running to check on him!

Boy does he have my number!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

anniekc said:


> Also- all this snow and sub zero temps have put a serious dent in our outdoor time, and the walks are not happening, so I'm thinking some of the whining is an "I'm Bored".


OMG - this flashed me back to when we were kids and stuck int he house - MOMMMMM - there's nothing tooooo dooooooo........ LOL

Thank Goodness - my two have never been whiners. When Darby was a puppy he would bark and bark to get what he wanted. With a few "no bark" and a squirt of lemon juice in the mouth he soon got over that idea. Whining - no idea.


----------



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

Is the lemon juice mixed with water? Haven't tried that yet. I have a whiner and a barker if I leave the room and don't let her go with me into the rest of the house. We have baby gates up to keep her from having full run of the house. She is a 1 year old velcro dog big time.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tilley doesn't whine but she fusses me all the time. Roo roo roo. I open the door too slow, I don't dish her food fast enough, why didn't I let her out sooner, etc etc


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

where do I get the "ticker"?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cocasse must know that I complained about his whining yesterday because he has been a whining machine today.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton is doing the same thing. She groans, growls, and barks if a toy is out of reach, or if we are ignoring her. She even does it if I leave the room. It's like she is saying, "hey where are you going? What about me?"


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

This all sounds very much like it is in my house! Honey will walk around with something in her mouth, whining the whole time. She is 3. She whines to go out, to come in, to get out of her crate, to go into her crate. Gosh it can sometimes get to me! I put her in her crate, shush her, and she's good for maybe an hour. That gives me time to calm down. When I'm on the puter, she doesn't make a sound. The breeder told me she's a "talker". Little did I know! Love her anyways though.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one...to...almost...snap!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's an example of how she is. I hope the video loads....


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

kridg said:


> Is the lemon juice mixed with water? Haven't tried that yet. I have a whiner and a barker if I leave the room and don't let her go with me into the rest of the house. We have baby gates up to keep her from having full run of the house. She is a 1 year old velcro dog big time.


Straight lemon juice in one of those plastic squeeze lemon shaped bottles. You have to make sure you get it in the mouth you don't want to miss and hit an eye. I only used it for barking and it only took a couple times, after a couple tastes when I reached for the bottle he shut up and ran. He hardly ever barks now. He never whined so I don't know how that would work.


----------

